# Rabies Vaccine Probe MN 7/27/11 Fox News



## Kris L. Christine (Mar 25, 2009)

Rabies Vaccine Investigation in Minnesota -- Fox News 7/27/11 Veterinarians giving 3 year rabies vaccine every 2 years, features Dr. Ronald Schultz.​
*Investigators: Vets, Vaccines and Vagaries*

http://www.myfoxtwincities.com/dpp/news/investigative/investigators-vet%2C-vaccines-and-vagaries-jul-27-2011

All pet owners know it’s important to protect our four-legged friends from rabies, but how much is the veterinarian telling about that shot? The FOX 9 Investigators went undercover to find out if some clinics are taking financial advantage of pet owners by being vague about vaccines.

Read more: Investigators: Vets, Vaccines and Vagaries http://www.myfoxtwincities.com/dpp/news/investigative/investigators-vet%2C-vaccines-and-vagaries-jul-27-2011#ixzz1TObiZ1pK

​


----------



## Kris L. Christine (Mar 25, 2009)

*States Consider Controlling Rabies Vaccination Intervals, *by Edie Lau _The Veterinary Information Network News Service _ 8/12/11 http://news.vin.com/VINNews.aspx?articleId=19501 "Concerns in Delaware and Minnesota about over-vaccination center around the practice by some small-animal veterinarians of administering every one or two years rabies vaccines that have been proven to be effective for three years."


----------



## ann schnerre (Aug 24, 2006)

kris--thanks for keeping us updated on the rabies vax "battle".


----------



## Kris L. Christine (Mar 25, 2009)

ann schnerre said:


> kris--thanks for keeping us updated on the rabies vax "battle".


 You're quite welcome, Ann!


----------

